# Carpet dug up by cat, cracked tile



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A wide tile to carpet transition strip may be able to cover this torn edge on the carpet. The cracked tiles... just pry them off and replace them. you can get premixed tile adhesive/grout that will work fine for a small temporary patch like this.


----------

